

What has Adobe actually done for HTML5 lately? - someone_here
http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2010/11/so-what-has-adobe-actually-done-for-html5-lately.html

======
windsurfer
I actually had no idea that Adobe has been working with so much HTML5-related
technology, but Flash still really has to go for 99 percent of the web.

~~~
alanh
> _but Flash still really has to go for 99 percent of the web._

I think you are saying it’s inappropriate 99% of the time. If so, I agree.

(But if you are alluding to Adobe’s frequent claims of a 99% install base, my
own stats indicate that only 95% of visitors have Flash 9 or newer installed.)

⁂

And the “Adobe doesn’t fully support HTML5” meme is hardly a canard:
[http://ln.hixie.ch/?start=1265967771&count=1](http://ln.hixie.ch/?start=1265967771&count=1)

comments: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1120394>

~~~
sudont
Adobe's a tool company forged in the print world, where it's ok for a single,
for-profit company to control an functionally option-less standard (See
Pantone.)

Their biggest mistake was in buying Macromedia and trying to make Flash the
Pantone of the web, instead of furthering the tools. It's the same thing as
Microsoft when they tried to make an "open" document standard, which they
naturally had inside- and first-knowledge of impending standard changes before
their competitors.

------
DjDarkman
It seems that Adobe wants to be prepared for the future, big +1 for
contributing to jQuery Mobile.

